# Congratulations to Master Sergio Corral and Eric Kovaleski



## Montecarlodrag (Nov 15, 2012)

I want to send my congratulations to my Sah Bum Nim Master Sergio Corral (Mexico) and friend Master Eric Kovaleski (USA)

They traveled to Seoul Korea to their Dan test under Great Grandmaster Hee Suk Choi (Dan Bon #3, 10th Dan, second highest ranking Tang Soo Do Grandmaster)
After 4 days of training and testing, they successfully attained the 7th Dan degree.
In the same test, Grand Master Dominick Giacobbe succesfully tested for 9th Dan.

Congratulations to all of them.

Tang Soo !!!


----------

